# Desirable traits by gender



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I just feel like causing trouble:

Are there any personality traits that you think are positive in men but not for women, or vice-verse?

I can't think of any, but I suspect others will.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Well, there is a difference between "positive", "desirable", and "sexually attractive". Which do you mean exactly?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Good question. I think I mean more what you think of as "positive". So traits that will make you respect a person. 

If that respect makes them less sexually attractive, that is interesting too.




technovelist said:


> Well, there is a difference between "positive", "desirable", and "sexually attractive". Which do you mean exactly?


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

There are several positive attributes that don't contribute to making a woman *more* sexually attractive, but I can't think of any that would make a woman *less* sexually attractive.

Does that help?


----------



## Idun (Jul 30, 2011)

I think feminine traits make women more sexually attractive, and masculine traits make men more sexually attractive.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I can't think of a single one

Physical courage..
Honesty...
Sense of humor...
kindness..
Good work ethic...
Self assures...
Technical skills..
Likes to have fun....

All attractive traits in either gender...

Let me add generosity...


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Positive for men: arms larger than milk bottle. 
Negative for women: arms larger than a milk bottle.


----------

